# Going to Bible College



## Buck Dropper (Jul 18, 2015)

Please pray for me as I move to Oklahoma for Bible college this weekend. I am 19, and this will be the first time living on my own. I know I am doing the right thing and following God there. That doesn't mean it is always easy. Family will be 1,000 miles away & I will miss the south. Please keep me in your prayers.


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 18, 2015)

Will do Buck Dropper.  Good luck and best wishes in Oklahoma.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jul 18, 2015)

I don't think you will miss the south too much in Oklahoma. Prayers for a safe and prosperous trip.


----------



## speedcop (Jul 21, 2015)

I admire your courage! God will surely bless you! We will pray for you and keep us updated on your progress


----------



## Sargent (Jul 22, 2015)

Sent.  Good luck!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 22, 2015)

May God bless your efforts!


----------



## Buck Dropper (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks fellas. It has been lonely at times, and I've especially missed our farm this deer season, but I know where I am supposed to be. My girlfriend (future fiance') came out here with me, so having her by my side makes it a whole lot easier. We are both learning more and more about the Lord. We fly out on Monday to head back to Georgia for Thanksgiving. Really looking forward to hunting and family.


----------



## welderguy (Nov 21, 2015)

How's the duck hunting out there?


----------



## smallwaterbassin (Dec 6, 2015)

Praying for you Buck Dropper.  Hope you have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------

